# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Kanada'da balkonuna Türk bayrağı asınca...

## bozok

*Kanada'da balkonuna Türk bayrağı asınca...* 



*Kanada’nın Oshava kentinde yaşayan bir Türk öğrenci, 29 Ekim* *Cumhuriyet Bayramı**’nda evinin balkonuna Türk bayrağı astığı için komşularının hışmına uğradı.* 

Kanada’nın en yüksek tirajlı gazetelerinden Toronto Star’ın haberine göre, Ontario üniversitesi’nde makine mühendisliği öğrenimi gören 20 yaşındaki Mahmut Bak, Cumhuriyet Bayramı’nda evinin balkonuna bir Türk bayrağı astı.

Ancak kısa bir süre sonra mahalle yönetiminden, "görüntü kirliliği yarattığı" gerekçesiyle bayrağı indirmesini isteyen bir not aldı. Karara itiraz eden Mustafa Bak, Kanadalı bazı komşularının da kendi ülkelerinin bayraklarını astığını hatırlattı.

Bunun üzerine 1265 Pentland St yönetimi tüm bina sakinlerine birer mektup göndererek, cam ve balkonlarındaki her türlü bayrağı indirmelerini istedi. Gerekçe olarak da Mustafa Bak’ın "kendisine karşı ayrımcılık yapılmasından şikayet ettiğini" bildirdi.

Ancak bu talebe de Kanadalı mahalle sakinlerinden itiraz geldi. Mahalle yönetimi bunun üzerine geri adım atarak, herkesin dış görünüşe zarar vermeden balkonuna bayrak asabileceğine karar verdi. Ancak Mahmut Bak bu kararın dışında tutuldu.

Türkiye’de gelenek olduğu üzere, bayramda balkonuna bayrak asmanın hiçbir sakıncası olmadığını savunan Türk genci, Türkiye’den uzak olması nedeniyle bayrak asmanın kendisi için daha da bir anlam ifade ettiğini söyledi.

Mahmut Bak, mahalle yönetiminin kararına karşı mücadele edeceğini belirtirken, adının Diane olduğunu söyleyen bir mahalle yöneticisi, Toronto Star gazetesine, balkona asılan Türk bayrağının “çok büyükö olduğu gerekçesiyle kaldırılmak istendiğini iddia etti.


05.11.2010 12:00:51 / *CNNTüRK*

----------

